# Makes me feel and warm and fuzzy.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Isn't it good to hear that the palestinians and the Israelies (spelling!!) are putting their differences aside for once?

I, of course, am talking about the upcoming Gay Pride march in Israel. How nice that different religions can unite in a common hatred. I wonder if Dubya will lend them some drone spy planes so that they can accurately pinpoint the most outlandlishly dressed transvestites and men with the most hairless chest. Bombs away.........!!!!!!!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

So, they're trading one discrimination for another? How nice of them. :?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm all for public displays of affection between gays and lesbians.

It just occurred to me the other day when there were two guys walking down the street hunched together. They had to put up with various reactions as they went (from plain embarassment, laughing, shouting etc), but they dealt with it but sqeezing each other's hands more tightly and laughing at it.

It was so obvious they were happy because they were simply expressing who they were and that they were in love. As a human being, it was just uplifting and heart-warming in the most non-offensive way.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Miss_Starling said:


> I'm all for public displays of affection between gays and lesbians.
> 
> It just occurred to me the other day when there were two guys walking down the street hunched together. They had to put up with various reactions as they went (from plain embarassment, laughing, shouting etc), but they dealt with it but sqeezing each other's hands more tightly and laughing at it.
> 
> It was so obvious they were happy because they were simply expressing who they were and that they were in love. As a human being, it was just uplifting and heart-warming in the most non-offensive way.


That is so sweet. I support gay rights fully. It's nobody's business what someone else does in their personal life. I think gay marriage should be legalized, no questions asked. It's ridiculous that in a country where abortion is legal, we are free from religious persecution and we can say whatever the hell we want about whomever we want, homosexuals are unable to get married. Hell, in some states you're allowed to marry your first cousin legally! WTF? But no, people of the same sex aren't allowed.
Love is love, whether it be gay or straight.
Let me use my first amendment right to say this: Damn you Bush!


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> You don't need a parade to make people aware that gay people do, in fact, exist.


  hey any excuse for a parade is a good excuse for a parade!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Gay pride parades are retarded. I have nothing against homosexuals (a few of my old friends were gay), but really, nobody gives two sh*ts what your sexual preference is. You don't need a parade to make people aware that gay people do, in fact, exist.


Not necessarily. They are being descriminated against in a lot of countries. Was the civil rights march in the '60s retarded? No. It raised awareness that black people are people, too, and they have rights. What about the march for woman's rights? I know the circumstances are different but who are we to say that gays can't do this or that because their gay? No matter how eccentric, outlandish, or over the top they may be...they should be entitled to the same rights as everyone else.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

54


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I think I would be a bit embarassed if I got caught in the middle of Gay Pride walking through London. But it's so important. It's better that gays are over the top in your face gays than closeted and living secret lives. My judgements about homosexual lifestyles are pretty much the same as for hetrosexuals: it's not good to put promiscuity over love.

My friend from school who came out at University, when we didn't really see each other anymore, upset me not because he was gay but because his social life revolved around having sex with men for the sake of it. I was a bit concerned about him risking his health like this. Not necessarily in terms of STDs but because he was putting himself in situations where he could easily be used....he was meeting people for no strings attached sex off the net, for instance.

As well as that he used to talk about it far too much of the time, perhaps like I cling onto this community for acceptance of something different about me.

Whatever the cause of homosexuality, I believe that people don't choose it. Most gay men say they knew they were different since they were a child. So why tell them to live in denial and celibate? We all need to be loved and free to express ourselves in a sexual way.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> The difference is that homosexuals, in society, have the exact same rights as any average Joe, take marriage in some places. Women, and African Americans, at one point WERE in fact discriminated against, and had lesser rights than that of men, and Caucasians. Homosexuality is a completely private, and completely personal matter, whereas most people can plainly see whether or not you're black, or a woman.
> 
> Pretty soon they'll be having bestiality pride parades. :roll:


Gay marriage is outlawed in most of the U.S. and gays are especially discriminated in Middle Eastern countries due to the religious stigma.
And bestiality is not comparable to homosexuality. Bestiality is considered animal cruelty, whereas, homosexuals don't go around raping people (unless they're a rapist and would be punished as such whether they are homosexual or heterosexual). Bestiality could be considered animal rape since an animal is not in a position to give consent, much like a child (not that I'm comparing a human child to an animal, but you know what I mean.)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Comparing homosexuality to bestiality is misguided and wrong. Homosexuality is practised between two consenting human beings, for a start. Whereas bestiality is the abuse of a non-consenting animal, and crossing species is more perverse than being born gay.

Of course gay men can be abusive and perverse, like hetrosexuals. But being gay itself is just a sad fact of life, and one that the we are better off accepting, than causing people to feel alienated about.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Pretty soon they'll be having bestiality pride parades. :roll:


LMAO :lol:

Thanks for that :lol: Tigersuit

3098


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> I, of course, am talking about the upcoming Gay Pride march in Israel. How nice that different religions can unite in a common hatred.


 :lol: Oh, Martin, you cad. You're incorrigible.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > Tigersuit said:
> ...


First of all, an 8 year old would fall into the category of not being able to consent. An 8 year old is not mature enough to decide that they want to get married.
I don't condone incest by any means but there are many states (Illinois, my home state, included) that give marriage liscences without a blood test. Though it is not necessarily legal, people can get away with it and if they are two consenting adults there is nothing you can do about it really.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> First of all, an 8 year old would fall into the category of not being able to consent.


Indeed. Incest, child abuse and what not are all rightly illegal. However, I wonder why slapping the label of a 'christian child' or 'muslim child' on children is not illegal? For the same reasons as above, children aren't able to consent to religion. They are forced into it, just because their parents are religious. It's disgrace. Can you imagine the furore if a child of parents that smoke forced the child to smoke too? What's the difference? They are both bad for the health of a young developing mind. One is a physical addiction, and the other is a mental clampdown on the ability to choose for his/herself.

Recently St Tony Blair has tried to push forwards more 'faith-based' schools (ie - ones that foster religious bigotry and blind children to science - yes, they teach creationism as a fact!!), Sunday schools etc, instead of pumping money into language classes, which this country is especially bad at teaching the young. Yes, billions of pounds for faith-based schools, and some spare change for normal secondary eduction.

Am I on the same planet as everyone else? (Martin looks around and decides that he's not.)


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think people who hate gay pride parades are total douchebags.

end of subject.


----------

